# Broken toe.



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What are the odds? Yesterday I broke my pinkie toe...with a Costco shopping cart. Today, wearing steel toes, I dropped my finish nailer squarely on that same toe, outside the bounds of the steel. Ouch.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Reminds me of when I was a kid... Dad was replacing the roof... told me to go in around back as they were stripping the shingles and there were nails... didn't heed his advise because I was being lazy and just wanted to go in and the end result was that I ended up with a nail in my shoe/foot... what made it worse was the very next morning when they were cleaning up the rest, guess where the next nail ended up because I again did not go out the correct door? In the same hole, in the same wound...

Yep... what are the chances...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Expect to drop something on the broken toe on a daily basis, it's just how things are.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Tape er up


That’s about all you can do with it


David


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

MarkJames said:


> What are the odds? Yesterday I broke my pinkie toe...with a Costco shopping cart. Today, wearing steel toes, I dropped my finish nailer squarely on that same toe, outside the bounds of the steel. Ouch.


That got an audible groan from me. I just got past a broken toe myself so I have an idea what you’re feeling.

They taped mine too but the way it broke they also had me wear an orthopedic sandal
thing rather than cram it into a work boot.
I bought a pair of these foot and shin guards from grainger so I could keep working without smashing it up anymore:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

Why does CT think that’s sensitive content for 18+ ? It’s a pair of shin guards


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> What are the odds? Yesterday I broke my pinkie toe...with a Costco shopping cart. Today, wearing steel toes, I dropped my finish nailer squarely on that same toe, outside the bounds of the steel. Ouch.





tgeb said:


> Expect to drop something on the broken toe on a daily basis, it's just how things are.


If something can go wrong, it will!


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Broke my little toe a few years back, then rode my V-Rod with the wife on the back about sixty miles to visit my daughter. Thought I was going to cry every time I had to put my foot down at a stop. Daughter wanted to walk to a nearby place for lunch that turned out to be a mile away. Had lunch, drove home, pulled off my shoe and half my foot was black.
Toe still point's the wrong way.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Lost this toenail in October when I fell down a water slide in July. Hurt a bit when it happened, but that was nothing compared to having my next-door neighbor, an emergency room doctor, yank out the little end piece that was still stuck. I damn near passed out, but I'm a wussy about this stuff.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

David-Remodeler said:


> That got an audible groan from me. I just got past a broken toe myself so I have an idea what you’re feeling.
> 
> They taped mine too but the way it broke they also had me wear an orthopedic sandal
> thing rather than cram it into a work boot.
> ...


Can’t be posting stuff like that on this site. First it’s shin guards and next who knows what. Lol.


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

russellremodel said:


> Can’t be posting stuff like that on this site. First it’s shin guards and next who knows what. Lol.


I know right?! Pretty soon I’ll be posting photos of me in safety glasses and crazy sht like that.

And the system has no trouble with Kowboys photo.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

David-Remodeler said:


> I know right?! Pretty soon I’ll be posting photos of me in safety glasses and crazy sht like that.
> 
> And the system has no trouble with Kowboys photo.


Yeah his photo kinda graphic


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Kowboy said:


> View attachment 521563
> Lost this toenail in October when I fell down a water slide in July. Hurt a bit when it happened, but that was nothing compared to having my next-door neighbor, an emergency room doctor, yank out the little end piece that was still stuck. I damn near passed out, but I'm a wussy about this stuff.


That looks really painful.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> What are the odds? Yesterday I broke my pinkie toe...with a Costco shopping cart. Today, wearing steel toes, I dropped my finish nailer squarely on that same toe, outside the bounds of the steel. Ouch.


Expect a response from a newbie 12 years from now about what you should do.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Pounder said:


> That looks really painful.


Looks are deceiving. I went to scratch my itching toe while I was in class for the plumbing exam when my toenail fell off. No pain then.


----------

